
Atari Declares Bankruptcy  - dpeck
http://www.marketplace.org/topics/tech/atari-declares-bankruptcy
======
newobj
Who cares? This thing called Atari is really just Infogrames with a borrowed
name. And Infogrames is really just GT Interactive. So it's more like "company
currently in possession of borrowed and reborrowed name declares bankruptcy."

------
erickhill
As it was pointed out to me a day ago, here are a few more versions of the
story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5090807> (venturebeat.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5092088> (telegraph.co.uk)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5092123> (bloomberg.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5092327> (guardian.co.uk)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5092447> (latimes.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5092764> (lohud.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5092889> (bbc.co.uk)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5093489> (cnn.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5094529> (wsj.com)

~~~
sehugg
This covers the convoluted history pretty well:
[http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2013/01/todays-atari-
bankruptc...](http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2013/01/todays-atari-bankruptcy-
latest-in-a-long-history-of-corporate-deaths/)

------
drcube
> "People, once upon a time, would use 'Atari' in place of the term video
> games,"

I'm a little young for Atari, but a decade or so later, when I was a kid, we
would use "Nintendo" or "Mario" as synonyms for "video games".

"Hey want to play Mario?" "Sure, what game?" "Double Dragon/Zelda/Excite
Bike/etc" Was a common conversation among my friends circa 1988 or so.

------
orionblastar
This is the best of Atari: <http://www.atariage.com/> <http://www.atari.org/>

Atari Force go! <http://www.atariage.com/comics/index.html>

I still have a working Atari 2600 system and some carts.

Too bad the Atari company is but a name for Infogrames and is nothing like the
original Atari.

------
orangethirty
I wished they would re-issue the 2600 console and games.

~~~
Tichy
I think there was an Atari "Joystick" available a couple of years ago that
included an emulator with lots of 2600 games.

~~~
csixty4
There's been a couple generations of the Atari Flashback console. From the
second generation onward, they were replicas of the actual hardware. You could
solder in a cartridge port and play your original games.

~~~
orangethirty
I did not know that. Thanks! (Heading to ebay to score one).

------
chii
wow, didnt know they were in trouble - they had <http://atari.com/arcade>
(which i thought was cool).

~~~
speeder
They are not.

Atari US ( real Atari ) is doing a legal maneuver to get rid of the parent
company Atari France ( that in reality is just infogrames thinking using Atari
name will help them somehow )

~~~
philbarr
This would seem to be a pretty important point missed completely by the
article. Do you know a better article we could read?

~~~
pmelendez
This article is a bit better.

[http://www.dailytech.com/Atari+Files+for+Bankruptcy+Looks+to...](http://www.dailytech.com/Atari+Files+for+Bankruptcy+Looks+to+Escape+French+Parent+Company/article29705.htm)

Having worked for a company which publisher was Atari and having Atari
cancelled all other games in development with the excuse of going just
mobile... I can't say I am surprised :)

